# Problème et question sur la MàJ 1.1.4 ipod touch



## ptitpol (8 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, 
Je viens tout juste d'acquérir un ipod touch 16 Go, et je suis surpris de voir que je ne bénéficie pas
des nouvelles applications disponibles à savoir: plans, mail, organisation du dock... 
Et pourtant la version du firmware est la dernière 1.1.4, j'ai mis à jour le firmware mais je n'ai toujours pas les applications récentes.
Je pensais pourtant, et j'avais lu, que désormais tout les ipod touch étaient vendus avec le firmware incluant ces nouveautés. Avez-vous une idée concernant ce problème?
Merci


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juillet 2008)

Salut !

-Le Touch est neuf ?

-Quand l'as-tu acheté ?

-L'as-tu synchronisé avec iTunes ?


----------



## ptitpol (8 Juillet 2008)

Salut, oui le touch est neuf, on me l'a offert samedi, et il a été acheté samedi dans la matinée.
Je l'ai synchronisée avec iTunes dès que je l'ai eu, et il n'y a pas eu de problème de synchro.


----------



## divoli (8 Juillet 2008)

Tu sais où a été acheté cet iPod ? Ce ne serait pas un vieux fond de stock ?


----------



## ptitpol (8 Juillet 2008)

Non, désolé je ne sais pas, c'est un cadeau pour le BAC, mais ce pourrait bien être un fond de stock en effet, et dans ce cas peut-être pourrais-je négocier avec le magasin pour le mettre à jour gratuitement...
Je demanderais ce soir à mes parents où il a était acheté.


----------



## divoli (8 Juillet 2008)

Avec le magasin, voire avec Apple (qui pourrait te permettre de télécharger le pack d'applications gratuitement). En tout cas, s'il a été acheté récemment, il doit y avoir un moyen de s'arranger, que ce soit avec le magasin ou avec Apple...


----------



## ptitpol (8 Juillet 2008)

D'accord, j'irais voir ça au magasin Apple samedi, je vous tiens au courant.
Merci


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juillet 2008)

Oui, comme l'a dit Divoli, ne t'inquiètes pas, samedi tu aura tes applications !


----------



## Gwen (8 Juillet 2008)

De tout de façon, dés le 11 juillet, c'est a dire dans 3 jours, tu devras mettre a jour ton iPod avec les nouvelles applications de la V2 du système.

Du coup, tu auras également les anciennes et en plus, ça sera moins cher


----------



## hotblood (8 Juillet 2008)

Et félicitations pour ton bac!


----------



## ptitpol (8 Juillet 2008)

Ok, merci à tous pour vos réponses, je verrais donc cela samedi.


----------



## divoli (8 Juillet 2008)

gwen a dit:


> De tout de façon, dés le 11 juillet, c'est a dire dans 3 jours, tu devras mettre a jour ton iPod avec les nouvelles applications de la V2 du système.
> 
> Du coup, tu auras également les anciennes et en plus, ça sera moins cher



Je n'ai pas bien compris, là...


----------



## Gwen (9 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je n'ai pas bien compris, là...



Ben, c'est pourtant simple, tu ne suis pas les infos?

Le 11, Apple sort le nouvel iPhone et rend dispos la version 2 du système d'exploitation accessible aux anciens modèles d'iPhone et d'iPod touch. 

Cette mise à jour comporte les applications lancées il y a quelques mois. Donc, pas besoin de les acheter aujourd'hui, ni de s'embêter a les demander au revendeur si tu souhaites passer au nouveau système d'exploitation avec tout ses avantages.


----------



## fandipod (9 Juillet 2008)

Cette nouvelle version sera gratuite ou pas?


----------



## Gwen (9 Juillet 2008)

Et non, elle sera payante pour le iPod Touch, mais gratuite pour les iPhones.

ce sera 9,95$, donc sûrement 9,95&#8364;


----------



## fandipod (9 Juillet 2008)

Surement moins avec le prix du dollar par rapport à l'euro!!!!!  Plus exactement la nouvelle version coutera 6.4!!!!!!! Mercci


----------



## Gwen (9 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Surement moins avec le prix du dollar par rapport à l'euro!!!!!  Plus exactement la nouvelle version coutera 6.4&#8364;!!!!!!! Mercci



Là; j'en doute fort. Il ne faut pas oublié que la fluctuation d'une monnaie par rapport a une autre peut aussi se faire vers le haut donc mieux vaut prévoir cela lors du lancement d'un produit et service.


----------



## fandipod (9 Juillet 2008)

Ecoute j'ai un convertisseur dollar euros; euros dollars et j'ai trouvé ce résultat!!! Donc je vois pas pourquoi il serait faux!!!!!!!


----------



## Gwen (9 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Ecoute j'ai un convertisseur dollar euros; euros dollars et j'ai trouvé ce résultat!!! Donc je vois pas pourquoi il serait faux!!!!!!!



C'est juste par rapport à la conversion au court du jour, mais faux par rapport au commerce en générale. La vie ne se passe pas comme ça.

Comme je te le dis, le cours d'une monnaie change chaque jour, as-tu vu tes produits changés de prix de la même manière?


----------



## divoli (9 Juillet 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Ben, c'est pourtant simple, tu ne suis pas les infos?
> 
> Le 11, Apple sort le nouvel iPhone et rend dispos la version 2 du système d'exploitation accessible aux anciens modèles d'iPhone et d'iPod touch.
> 
> Cette mise à jour comporte *les applications lancées il y a quelques mois*.






gwen a dit:


> Et non, *elle sera payante pour le iPod Touch*, mais gratuite pour les iPhones.
> 
> ce sera 9,95$, donc sûrement 9,95&#8364;



Attend, mon bon Gwen...

ptipol a acheté (ou du moins on lui a acheté) un iPod récemment. Or il se trouve qu'il n'y a pas ces applications sur son iPod Touch, pourtant apparues sur ce balladeur depuis plusieurs mois. Ce qui me fait supposer qu'on lui a refilé un fond de stock (ce qui ne serait guère étonnant dans certains grands magasins). D'ailleurs cela me parait difficile de s'en apercevoir à l'achat (que c'est un fond de stock). Et le vendeur ne connait pas forcément la subtilité de l'iPod Touch 16 Go sorti avec ces applications et celui sorti sans (puisque bien antérieur).

Alors pourquoi il devrait payer des applications qu'il aurait dû avoir ? Soit le magasin assume son erreur, soit Apple bon joueur lui refile "gratos" les applications qui manquent.

Pour faire un parallèle, on est un peu dans la situation de ceux qui avaient acheté un ordi neuf peu après la sortie de Leopard, qui se sont retrouvés avec Tiger, et qui ont dû faire une demande auprès d'Apple.

Ce qui se passe le 11 juillet, ça n'a rien à voir, c'est encore autre chose...


----------



## Gwen (9 Juillet 2008)

Je suis entièrement d'accord, mais comme il va sûrement faire la mise a jour en version 2 du système, il aura de tout de façon toutes les applications vendues dans la mise a jour précédent. Donc, pourquoi s'embêter*.

Mais bon, sil ne souhaite pas faire la mise à jour, c'est une autre histoire et il vaut mieux se battre pour obtenir au moins cette ancienne version. 

Franchement, moi, j'ai vite vu. Entre la perte de temps et quelques sous dépensés pour obtenir une MAJ majeure, je ne me pose pas de questions.

Surtout que cette ancienne mise à jour n'est plus dispo sur l'iTms


----------



## divoli (9 Juillet 2008)

OK, je comprends. Mais c'est à minima une question de principe, il faut qu'il ait le choix. Après c'est clair que si ptipol veut acheter la version 2, c'est évident qu'il ne va pas s'embêter, s'il peut payer les 10 euros pour cette future màj du 11 juillet.

N.B.: Que l'ancienne màj ne soit plus disponible au téléchargement sur l'itms ne change rien, je pense que Apple peut très bien lui envoyer par voie électronique, ou la faire installer par un revendeur.


----------



## Gwen (9 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Mais c'est à minima une question de principe



Tu sais, avec des questions de principe, ont faite une guerre pour pas grand chose. De temps en temps, il faut voir ou est la priorité et la simplicité de réaction.


----------



## divoli (9 Juillet 2008)

Non, c'est aussi une question de se faire respecter, d'avoir ce que l'on a légitimement payé. C'est un principe qui est important, quelque soit la somme engagée (et sans pour autant se comporter d'une manière psychorigide). Perso, j'ai une sainte horreur d'avoir été injustement pénalisé, et encore plus si j'ai l'impression qu'ensuite l'on me force la main.

Après, et dans le cas de ptipol, c'est à lui de décider quelles sont ses priorités, pas à nous. 
On est là pour lui indiquer des choix, en discutant effectivement de ceux qui paraissent les plus judicieux, mais pas pour décider à sa place. 

Même si, sur le fond et pour être plus pragmatique, il me semble très probable qu'il va acheter la version 2.


Mais bon, sur ce topic, je pense qu'on lui a bien répondu. 


@ +


----------



## Gwen (9 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Non, c'est aussi une question de se faire respecter, d'avoir ce que l'on a légitimement payé.


Oui, mais au prix de combien de temps perdu alors que la version 2 du système sort dans quelques jours. 
Version qu'il devrait de toute façon payer sil veut upgrader son iPod. Donc, pour moi le choix est vite fait.

Je peux comprendre que de temps en temps il faut aller de l'avant pour obtenir son dû, mais là, le jeu n'en vaut pas la chandelle à mon humble avis.



divoli a dit:


> Même si, sur le fond et pour être plus pragmatique, il me semble très probable qu'il va acheter la version 2.


C'est pourquoi je l'ai informé de la mise à jour, pour qu'il évite de perdre du temps et de l'énergie dans un combat stérile et usant.


----------



## ptitpol (9 Juillet 2008)

Merci à tous les deux pour ce petit débat.
Je pense suivre l'avis de gwen, je suis prêt à payer 10 pour avoir la v 2.0, et ainsi accéder l'apps store, et honnêtement je pense que ce sera en effet moins usant que de devoir parlementer avec le personnel de la boutique apple... parce que je les connais, ils sont malins.

Après c'est vrai que j'aurais dû légitimement bénéficier des nouveautés dès l'achat, mais bon, c'est pas une semaine passer sans qui va me tuer.


----------

